# need help friend got scammed on selling 08 grizz700



## jboygrizz (May 30, 2009)

a frien of mine got scammed on 6/05/09 on selling his 2008 700 grizzly the grizz is green with 32inch silverbacks, lift, gorilla axles, hmf utility exhust the lift on the back by the exhust is welded on they met in orangeburg sc the guy was driving a red chevy trailblazer if any information please email me [email protected] or daniel at [email protected] or you can call him at 803-460-6929 any imfrmation is good send this to anybody and everybody u know thanks u can go to my profile if pics didnt show up


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I ride with this guy and hate that it happened. Any help would be appreciated by anyone on other sites and notice something of this sort in the WTS sections.

He sold this due to hard times, and now because of this low life his family will have even harder times in the near future.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

any info on the trailer or more drtails on the truck,custom rims or grill anything that would stand out? 
might spark a memory with someone around the area.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear man. i frequent a lot of forums. i'll keep a watch.
how did the scam take place?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Jboy will have to give the info on the trlr and such but since I know his candy but is in bed drooling on Chells pillow.......

He had it listed for sale I think in the auto trader, guy called and said he was from Columbia SC, so they emailed pics and talked on the phone and so they met in Orangburge SC (Half Way), he liked it and paid with some sort of fake cashiers check that is made on the computer, looks real even to most tellers and found to be fake only after about 3 days when it is returned to the depositors bank and then withdrew out of his account. Leaving the theif with the quad and possibly a Bill of Sale although I dont know what good it would do. Sure I missed something but thats mostly what happened. 
The nerve of this guy actualy meeting face to face is ballsy.

MIMB brothers be ware of these scams if selling.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!! That sucks. Hope you guys find out who did it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was involved in a scam voluntarily. Someone sent me a couple of Postal Money Orders in the mail, they wanted me to cash them, keep $500 for myself and send them the balance. I knew it was a scam going in so as soon as I got them, I took the to the bank and told them I was pretty sure they were fakes. The only way the bank could tell was there was an extra number on the top right hand corner. I gave them the envelope they came in with the return address and gave them all the guys contact info that I was given. They handed them over to the Feds and said they probably get 30 to 40 of them every month.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

crazy how people scam instead of work for stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

would be great if he had seen and rememberd the guys license tag # on the truck. And your right meeting face to face is crazy, but on that note, he probably isnt the end buyer (unless he's just that stupid), if he did get cought w/ it he would probably say:

"It's not mine, I'm just transporting it. I was given a money order and told to pick it up and bring it back to X location for the buyer" 

And you know what happens then, he walks scott free.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

If they where on the phone you could trace the number back.
That sucks can't trust anyone anymore. Whole lot of people looking to get stuff for free that someone esle has to pay for.
Use to hang'm for being a horse thief this sort of crap going on fits in that..


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

This sucks. I bought my BF on E-Bay and didn't realize the bike was in CA. Luckily it was lagit. This guy bought the BF for his wife and she rode it for .1 miles and parked it. Noone rode it for a year and he put it on e-bay. 
Sorry to hear about your friend. I hope they catch this guy. He makes the honest sellers look bad.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wow dude I hate that happened. I almost got scammed when buying a quad on ebay, the price seemed a little to good to be true and the only form of payment he would take was a wire transfer. Nothing makes me angrier than a d*** crook.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mrkd1 said:


> If they where on the phone you could trace the number back.
> That sucks can't trust anyone anymore. Whole lot of people looking to get stuff for free that someone esle has to pay for.
> Use to hang'm for being a horse thief this sort of crap going on fits in that..


im with him ^

initial contact had to had been made by phone.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought 2 machines online and had to send the guy almost $10,000 on a wire transfer......was scared *****less. Called his neighbor, bank manager, BBB and anyone else I could think of before it was sent.

But that's how I got my brute!!


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

The place that they met at may have cameras. It would be wurth a shot to ask. It is sad that in this day and time you can't trust anyone, a mans word doesn't mean jack any more unless that man is your dad (maybe) !


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea no doubt these kind of scum makes it hard for people like us.

I see where JBoyGrizz didnt get back on here, so Ill update ya:

Got the guy in jail in Orangeburg SC, turns out that he had just run the same scam on another guy trying to make his way thru our economic demise. This guy had sold his rzr for $10K! Unfortuneately they havent recovered any of the machines as of yet but he is on jail none the less. Insurance will not cover on this type of thing, they refer to it as "being sold", LOL what a bunch of BS!! As said earlier, im sure this guy is not the end recipient which leaves it up to him to do the right thing and reveal them. which also means someone may be riding around on a good machine for a good price not knowing it is stolen, bummer for all involved!

Good thinking on the initial phone communication and cameras at meeting place. I know Daniel has been in talks with the PoPo since it happened but will pass the ideas on just in case.

Thanks...........


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

cash my friends, cash.

some people are scum, plain scum.


----------



## jboygrizz (May 30, 2009)

thanks to everybodys help the guy is in jail now daniel the guy who got scammed on the grizz remembers the guy saying that he bought an rzr from columbia sc so daniel called all of the rzr ads in the carolina trader and found the other guy that got scammed . the guy was clueless on where to go on the situation he also let a 7x14 tralier go with the rzr but they went this morning to id the guy luckily it was him there just waiting now to here about there bikes if he still has them or what but thanks again for everybodys help i will try to get so pics of the rzr and post up it was a red saturn suv sorry the two got to talking and the other guy got a real good descripion of it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's great news! Fantastic news would be they get there bikes back.


----------



## jboygrizz (May 30, 2009)

no joke he is the tipe of person that wont take no for an answer if u know what i mean . he will find out as quick as possible on way or another he got both of them for 7600 and a 5x8 trailer (grizz) and 10,000 and a 7x14 trailer(rzr) grand total of 17,600 plus the cost of trailers i hope he rots in jail and has a selmate named tiny hahahahahahahaha


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate to say but i work with this crap daily and if he can produce the units,i bet he dont get more then probation.but let us know hope he does time,heck i got broke into across the street from the sheriffs dept,they stole my honda 250r race quad, like new yz 250 and shotgun out of my office and they AINT got caught yet.i hate a **** thief.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

yep. guy will get a slap on the wrist.

my folks had a quad stolen years ago by a friend of ours.. guy brought it back and basically got a warning. gotta love how the law fights for the guilty.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

glad to hear they cought the scum bag


----------

